# Quel disque dur externe 2,5" pour MacBook?



## pyrrhux (7 Janvier 2008)

Je souhaite m'acheter un DD externe 2,5" pour mon mac. Le WD est beau, abordable et suffisant (160 go, ça me suffit), mais le logiciel de synchronisation n'est pas compatible Mac... du coup ça me rebute. Quelqu'un peut me conseiller un DD externe du même format plus adapté? ou alors me suggérer des solutions alternatives? merci


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour aussi...


Tu as regardé chez LaCie ?

http://www.lacie.com/fr/products/range.htm?id=10036


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

pyrrhux a dit:


> Je souhaite m'acheter un DD externe 2,5" pour mon mac. Le WD est beau, abordable et suffisant (160 go, ça me suffit), mais le logiciel de synchronisation n'est pas compatible Mac... du coup ça me rebute. Quelqu'un peut me conseiller un DD externe du même format plus adapté? ou alors me suggérer des solutions alternatives? merci


 En réalité, tu peux te passer de logiciel de synchronisation. En effet, sous OS 10.5, tu as Time Machine. Et, sinon, tu peux utiliser le logiciel libre Carbon Copy Cloner.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

pyrrhux a dit:


> Je souhaite m'acheter un DD externe 2,5" pour mon mac. Le WD est beau, abordable et suffisant (160 go, ça me suffit), mais le logiciel de synchronisation n'est pas compatible Mac... du coup ça me rebute. Quelqu'un peut me conseiller un DD externe du même format plus adapté? ou alors me suggérer des solutions alternatives? merci


 
perso: je n'ai que des LaCie (design by _porsche_) dont le dernier: un 160 Go FW 400 / USB 2.0_5400 trpm_8 Mo)... excellent et très robuste. sinon, voir les derniers design par _sam hecht_ ou _neil poulton_.


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

lho a dit:


> perso: je n'ai que des LaCie (design by _porsche_) dont le dernier: un 160 Go FW 400 / USB 2.0_5400 trpm_8 Mo)... excellent et très robuste. sinon, voir les derniers design par _sam hecht_ ou _neil poulton_.


 Juste dommage que les F.A. Porsche ne soient pas plus simples à ouvrir (au cas où l'on souhaiterait changer de disque dur).


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Juste dommage que les F.A. Porsche ne soient pas plus simples à ouvrir (au cas où l'on souhaiterait changer de disque dur).


 
exact, c'est le seul _petit_ bémol... mais ce sont de véritables baroudeurs... 
en attendant des hd externes en mémoire flash de 250 Go design by _hedi sliman_...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Je suis un peu plus septique sur les Lacie porshe, ce sont loin d'etre des baroudeurs. ici on en a 2 qui ont laché en 2,5 pouces et 3 en 3,5 pouces avec pourtant une utilisation plutot sedentaire


----------



## divoli (8 Janvier 2008)

Les véritables baroudeurs, ce sont les LaCie Rugged, mais il faut y mettre le prix. Mais la triple interface n'a que peu d'utilité sur un MB...


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

Vive les iomega 2.5" !!!


----------

